# What do you guys think of purina one?



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

You get what you pay for

If it works for your dog, then fine - but there are a heck of a lot better kibbles out there that I would try first before recommending Purina


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Shade said:


> You get what you pay for
> 
> If it works for your dog, then fine - but there are a heck of a lot better kibbles out there that I would try first before recommending Purina


I want to start him on Orijen or Diamond... What do y'all think of that?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I feed 4Health Grain Free (diamond produces it),,my dogs love it, they do well on it , it has good ingredients and isn't overly costly


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

PURINA!!!!      NO high quality there!

Orijen is a great food but if you go with it wean him on very very slowly. Orijen tends to give SOME dogs loose stools.

You could also try Origen's sister food Acana Regionals....no loose stools. Store Locator | Acana

Fromm's also makes a nice grain free "Four Star". USA based, no recalls: Four-Star Gourmet Recipes for dogs - Fromm Family Foods 
Store locator: Fromm USA Retailers 

What ever food you choose, take at least 2 weeks to wean him on to it unless he has an iron clad gut! 

Moms


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Madisonmj97 said:


> I want to start him on Orijen or Diamond... What do y'all think of that?


If I had to choose between the two I'd go with Orijen

If I was looking at cutting costs Kirkland has a good dog food at Costco which is very reasonably priced. I have family members that use it and their dogs are healthy and happy and it doesn't kill the bank account.

Personally I feed Fromm's Four Star grain free and Wellness Core is my second choice


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Anything purina is garbage, Gunner does awesome on orijen so did Niko,if you do go with orijen be sure not to over feed.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I feed 4Health Grain Free (diamond produces it),,my dogs love it, they do well on it , it has good ingredients and isn't overly costly


That's what I feed dogs...they love it! 100% agree with you : )


----------



## Charliehound (Jun 5, 2014)

Purina One is probably the best supermarket brand, but not worth the price for the quality you're getting... I can buy a bag of Victor dog food for the same price and it's nutrition is far more superior! I've heard good things about the Costco brand too.

Orijen is a great choice...I just can't afford it! lol


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I like Diamond naturals. I use the lb lamb and rice and this is the shiny coat I see every day.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

hchorney1 said:


> I like Diamond naturals. I use the lb lamb and rice and this is the shiny coat I see every day.


Does your dog eat it all? Cause mine is very picky... And I don't want to get an expensive high quality food that he won't even have any interest in.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

You can check out pretty much all the commercial brands foods here. We use the Kirkland brand, ourselves have for years without issues. 

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Purina = Negative.

I feed Wellness Core to my GSD and Wellness Complete Health to my Dalmatian.

I am thinking about rotating in Fromm for my GSD.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Everybody always feels that their food choice is the best for all dogs. Some may be right, but in my humble opinion they are not right. Purina did not work for either of my dogs personally. What worked for my dogs is Iams Lamb and Rice. But I believe that each individual owner needs to find what works for their dog/s.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Ellimaybel said:


> Everybody always feels that their food choice is the best for all dogs. Some may be right, but in my humble opinion they are not right. Purina did not work for either of my dogs personally. What worked for my dogs is Iams Lamb and Rice. But I believe that each individual owner needs to find what works for their dog/s.


I agree with how some dogs do well on some foods and others don't but I believe long term..you get what you feed. Iam's is a poor quality food. There was a time where it WAS a good food but as soon as Proctor and Gamble bought got involved it lost all quality in exchange for profit.

Carmspack Gus


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Saphire said:


> I agree with how some dogs do well on some foods and others don't but I believe long term..you get what you feed. Iam's is a poor quality food. There was a time where it WAS a good food but as soon as Proctor and Gamble bought got involved it lost all quality in exchange for profit.
> 
> Carmspack Gus


:thumbup:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We have two dogs doing very well on Victor. Decent price. Source and made in the US.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

OP, Purina One, Orijen and Diamond are VERY different foods, at VERY different price points. It's seems like a pretty random collection of foods to be interested in. Why did you pick these three?

If you are interested in Orijen (a 5-star food on Dog Food Advisor), I believe Merrick just introduced a new line of 70%-meat, grain-free kibble that kind of seems targeted at Orijen's U.S.-customer-base--at a slightly lower price. I haven't fed it, but it's an interesting product (it's also a 5-star food on Dog Food Advisor). Both are very, very high in protein:
Merrick - http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/before-grain-dog-food-dry/
Orijen - http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/orijen-dog-food-adult/

If you are looking at Diamond, the line of what they manufacturer is huge -- Kirkland at Costco (4-star food on Dog Food Advisor) is a near-perfect dupe for Diamond Naturals (also 4 stars), and made in the same place. Taste of the Wild (4.5 stars) is a step up from those, also made by Diamond. Probably 20 or more other "known" brands are made by Diamond too. How do you feel about their safety history?

Purina One *Beyond* would be a solid step up from regular Purina One, if you need a "big box" food you can find at Walmart, for whatever reason. It's their higher-end version -- corn, wheat, and soy-free. It gets 3.5 stars on Dog Food Advisor compared to the 2 stars for regular Purina One: 
Purina One Beyond Dog Food | Review and Rating

So what are you really looking for, how much can you spend, and what are your feeding goals? Have you read through the reviews of each on dogfoodadvisor.com?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

If you're worried about buying something they won't eat, most stores have a return policy for this. I know Pet Supplies Plus in my area does. As long as no more than a quarter of the bag is gone, you can return it for a full refund. Or, you could ask stores for samples of different foods to try out, or email the manufacturers directly to ask for samples, or just buy small bags. 

Please don't buy something from a grocery store.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Lol did you seriously start from a bag of Purina to wanting to feed orijen? That's like looking to buy a mini van and suddenly end up looking at ferraris


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Magwart said:


> OP, Purina One, Orijen and Diamond are VERY different foods, at VERY different price points. It's seems like a pretty random collection of foods to be interested in. Why did you pick these three?
> 
> If you are interested in Orijen (a 5-star food on Dog Food Advisor), I believe Merrick just introduced a new line of 70%-meat, grain-free kibble that kind of seems targeted at Orijen's U.S.-customer-base--at a slightly lower price. I haven't fed it, but it's an interesting product (it's also a 5-star food on Dog Food Advisor). Both are very, very high in protein:
> Merrick - Merrick Grain Free Dog Food | Review and Rating
> ...


I want something healthy and that he would like... He's picky and I tried him on blue and he hated it. I'll spend whatever I have to on a good dog food that he loves. He likes royal canine but supposedly it's not the best?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

boomer11 said:


> Lol did you seriously start from a bag of Purina to wanting to feed orijen? That's like looking to buy a mini van and suddenly end up looking at ferraris


Lol what's with the smart ass remark? I was asking a question not for you to pop up and criticize  thank ya though. I'm not an expert on dog food sorry


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Please don't take that remark to heart.
I have gone through more dog food for my dogs than KFC thru chickens, I understand where you're coming from...however, I also think dogs are like kids, sometimes you just do the best you can with good intentions, not the best in the whole entire world. That's not possible! This dog o'mine has issues with skin stuff, like hot spots and the like, so I've gone thru about 4 brands. I buy the smaller bags as trials. Ended up on Taste of the Wild, and he also does well on Blue. Every dog is different as to what they do well on, and price point is a consideration for me. I just do the best I can.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Madisonmj97 said:


> I'll spend whatever I have to on a good dog food that he loves.


Be funny if your dog only eats filet mignon steaks. 

Btw I wasn't criticizing. I could care less what you feed your dog. Just thought it was funny you went from the crappiest most cheap dog food to wanting to feed the most expensive kibble out there. 

If you actually care what your dog likes so much and can "spend whatever" then feed canned food like ziwipeak. Or raw. Or pre-made raw. I bet your dog wouldn't be picky anymore. All those are better than orijen.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Madisonmj97 said:


> I want something healthy and that he would like... He's picky and I tried him on blue and he hated it. I'll spend whatever I have to on a good dog food that he loves. He likes royal canine but *supposedly it's not the best?[/*QUOTE]
> True!
> Royal Canin now uses Chicken By-Products!
> 
> ...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A lot of us mail order our food. I use Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com and they are great. Free shipping if you order on a schedule but you can change that schedule at will. 

It opens up all kinds of different brands to you. 

The picky thing is hard; I have honestly never dealt with it (see dogs in signature line) but I have always been very consistent with taking up food within 15 minutes of offering it if it is not gone.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

A lot of dogs do well on Purina One.. If yours is, then why switch?

If you're worried your dog won't like the new food, like someone else stated, try getting a smaller bag or some company's offer small sample packs to try..

My pup and some of my other dogs eat, pre-made raw from K9-Kraving.. It can be expensive, but well worth the money for me..


----------



## mamajag (May 1, 2014)

I'm feeding 4health puppy to Gretchen (4 stars) and put half a can of their canned food (4 1/2 stars) on each of her meals. She's just not that into dry food of any variation. She loves the combo, her coat is shiny, and the vet approves of her condition. She's 39.5 pounds at 18 weeks. I will warn you that when I first swapped her over (the breeder had her on Purina puppy chow), she ate only half the volume of food she had been eating. It isn't full of junk and fillers, so she didn't need to.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My dogs were all just put back on Purina Pro Plan Select Chicken and Brown Rice. It has no corn, wheat or soy. My five dogs (includes two GSDs) were on 4Health's Grain Free Beef and Potato for six months and every one of them lost significant weight! Their GI tracts did not adjust or tolerate it either. They did not do well on Diamond Naturals, Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul, Taste of the Wild, Exclusive, Blue Buffalo and Wellness. Everyone can say what they want about Purina and everyone has an opinion. There is a HUGE difference between Purina Dog Chow and the top of the line Purina Pro Plan offerings. If a particular food works well for your dog and it is affordable for you, my advice is to stick with it. With all of the recalls, I switched and it has been a rough few years. My young show GSD looks great, my rescued GSD shines and my other three are doing well now.


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

I bought Purina One for our pup when I first picked her up because it was so late and it was the best thing that Target had. I then bought TOTW and fed them both together. She did really good and ate well. 

Then I read that the Costco food is supposed to be really good too so I bought that and mixed it with what was left of the Purina/TOTW combo but I didn't get a good gauge for how well she liked it or not because it was shortly after that when she got sick and stopped eating altogether. She's back to eating now but she doesn't really enjoy it as much as she used to. She loves those Cesar cuisine packs though so I mix that with the kibble and she eats it pretty good.

I might have to go back to TOTW if she doesn't start eating the Costco puppy food again. 

From what I read here, keep searching for what works best for you and your dog. Some dogs suddenly stop liking the food they eat so maybe it would be wise to not buy the huge bags of food until you're absolutely sure they'll eat it all. I have about 8 pounds left of our kibble and I'm hesitant to buy it again.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah lol, don't stock up. I bought 200 lbs of kibble, lugged it all to the 3 fl and then went on raw and gave it all away.


----------

